# NOOB



## timmyb (Apr 16, 2013)

im near pontiac il.. started hunting last year. only found 12 but i was hooked lol... anybody around pontiac or streator il have any luck this year??? it has to be close.. thinking about going out tomorrow to look but not sure if im waistin my time looking this early


----------



## huntingqueen (Apr 13, 2013)

Way too early for Pontiac!


----------



## shroomstalker (Oct 17, 2012)

Agreed!!!


----------



## timmyb (Apr 16, 2013)

thats what i was thinkin  thanks


----------

